# Hello All



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

were gunna need some picts. if your gunna brag :-?
-welcome 

-a


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

welcome you will learn alot on here


[smiley=worth.gif] [smiley=worth.gif]


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome aboard! You ever fish the Buffalo River in middle Tn.?


----------



## jladdsmith (May 14, 2010)

Whatup, Eric? 

Welcome aboard! 

For those that don't know him, Yoda is a hardcore any species, any day, anywhere, all around good dude.


----------



## eric_cohen (May 8, 2012)

trying to figure out how to post pics. much better fisherman than computerman!!!


----------



## eric_cohen (May 8, 2012)

> Welcome aboard! You ever fish the Buffalo River in middle Tn.?


I have not fished the buffalo yet. It is on the list though.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> trying to figure out how to post pics. much better fisherman than computerman!!!


photobucket account> copy/paste image code with yo message done... 

-a


----------



## eric_cohen (May 8, 2012)

Here She is!!


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

nice rig enjoy [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice clean ride Yoda . Thanks for the pic. !


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet! Perfect lil creek rig! I'm digging it! Plus, I LOVE that grey/green that towee uses. The closet I can find to it is Kirby paints #1 greengrey.


----------



## eric_cohen (May 8, 2012)

> Sweet! Perfect lil creek rig! I'm digging it! Plus, I LOVE that grey/green that towee uses. The closet I can find to it is Kirby paints #1 greengrey.



Thanks!! Towee calls the color Gravel bar Sage.


----------



## Ken_Bales (Feb 26, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Yoda. BTW, how do you like your Towee skiff?


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice looking rig. I really like the color too. Do you have to have a jet pump to run those rivers/creeks?


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Yoda. I didn't know there were any Towee's in AL! I bought one of the first ones and run mine on the Hooch and Lanier in ATL, and also the SC Low Country. Here is a pic of mine the first week that I got it last year in Hilton Head. Hook up and drive over the ATL sometime - we have two Towee's here now!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> > Sweet! Perfect lil creek rig! I'm digging it! Plus, I LOVE that grey/green that towee uses. The closet I can find to it is Kirby paints #1 greengrey.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Towee calls the color Gravel bar Sage.


Nice, thanks for the name. If I could...I would paint my boat that color in a heart beat!


----------



## eric_cohen (May 8, 2012)

> Welcome aboard, Yoda.  BTW, how do you like your Towee skiff?





Love it!!!! with the jet pump it will just about run on wet gravel!!


----------



## eric_cohen (May 8, 2012)

> Nice looking rig. I really like the color too. Do you have to have a jet pump to run those rivers/creeks?



Yeah, the jet pump really helps, on most of them.


----------



## eric_cohen (May 8, 2012)

> Hi Yoda. I didn't know there were any Towee's in AL! I bought one of the first ones and run mine on the Hooch and Lanier in ATL, and also the SC Low Country. Here is a pic of mine the first week that I got it last year in Hilton Head. Hook up and drive over the ATL sometime - we have two Towee's here now!



Hey Rooster, Nice boat, i just bought mine, i was running a big jet sledd, i am loving the Towee, i think i have been averaging around three gallons of fuel a day, i used to burn around thirty a day!!!


----------

